# el calor o la calor



## lunallena05

Necesito saber cual es la forma correcta de utilizar.  El calor o la calor. En el colegio nos ensenaron que calor es femenino y que se decia "la calor", pero a veces las personas me corrigen diciendome que es "el calor"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Del DPD:

*calor*. ‘Sensación que se experimenta ante una temperatura elevada’ y ‘propiedad del ambiente y de determinados cuerpos de producir dicha sensación’. Es voz masculina en la lengua general culta: _«A esa hora el calor lo pone a uno medio zonzo»_ (Flores _Siguamonta_ [Guat. 1993]). Su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse. El femenino puede aparecer también en textos literarios, con finalidad arcaizante.


----------



## lunallena05

mil gracias por su pronta respuesta.


----------



## ManPaisa

Entiendo que en algunos lugares, como en Sevilla, es común decirlo en femenino, aun en la lengua culta.  
¿Alguien que me corrija?


----------



## Jellby

A veces puede usarse en femenino a sabiendas de que el género ortodoxo actual es el masculino, con una intención humorística y coloquial. Es probable que en Sevilla y otras zonas del sur sea más frecuente, pero creo que sigue siendo un uso reservado para registros informales. Eso sí, no suele denotar ignorancia ni pobreza léxica o intelectual.


----------



## ManPaisa

> A veces puede usarse en femenino a sabiendas de que el género ortodoxo actual es el masculino, con una intención humorística y coloquial.


 
Por aquí es igual.  Se usa sobre todo cuando* la calor* es muy fuerte.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Por aquí es igual.  Se usa sobre todo cuando* la calor* es muy fuerte.



Pues en México a veces *tá rejuerte la calor.*


----------



## zargarian1970

Calor nunca es femenino. Es siempre masculino asi como EL planeta, EL agua, EL azucar. Toda regla tiene su excepcion , y las personas que usan LA calor pues se estan expresando mal. La empleada que trabaja en mi casa siempre dice " Ay sumerced, hoy si esta haciendo mucho la calor"


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En Cataluña es extremadamente común el uso de "la calor" aun entre gente medianamene educada, por confusión con el catalán.


----------



## lady jekyll

zargarian1970 said:


> Calor nunca es femenino. Es siempre masculino asi como EL planeta, EL agua, EL azucar. Toda regla tiene su excepcion , y las personas que usan LA calor pues se estan expresando mal. La empleada que trabaja en mi casa siempre dice " Ay sumerced, hoy si esta haciendo mucho la calor"



Hola, zargarian:
Si me lo permites, solo me gustaría señalarte que agua es femenino. Solo que cuando va precedido por "el, algún y ningún" "adquiere" el género másculino. Y azúcar es de género ambiguo, aunque está más extendido su uso en masculino. 
Saludos 

Posdata: Yo siempre he escuchado en Madrid el calor, pero en Barcelona he oído muchísimo la calor.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo creo que cuando nos referimos a la sensación que produce el sol o un aparato de calefacción podemos usarlo en femenino o masculino


----------



## Viviana W

En Argentina usamos la palabra calor en masculino. La calor se considera un registro bajo. Saludos


----------



## zargarian1970

igual en colombia


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora, en el campo se escucha mucho la calor. En la ciudad predomina el calor. Yo lo uso como masculino= el calor.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Concluyo que algo hay en *la calor* que le permite sobrevivir en tantos lugares en ambos lados del charco --aunque sea en registros bajos o en lenguaje con intención humorística.


----------



## zargarian1970

uichhhh...la calor me tiene mataa..


----------



## Ynez

_Estas calores me van a matar.

Ufff, la calor que suelta el cacharro este._


Ya sabemos que es "el calor", pero no creo que cometamos un pecado por decir "la calor" de vez en cuando.


----------



## Bashti

Aquí en Madrid se habla siempre del calor. Yo he oído decir la calor a personas del campo o no muy educadas. Cuando se dice es en un sentido humorístico. No me imagino a una persona de nivel alto decir "la calor" y tampoco lo escucharemos en la información del tiempo.


----------



## Ynez

Bashti said:


> Yo he oído decir la calor a personas del campo ...




¿A personas del campo de Madrid?


----------



## Bashti

Ynez said:


> ¿A personas del campo de Madrid?


 
Si. A gente de los pueblos de la sierra. También en Andalucía y en Extremadura. No te podría hacer una lista aunque sí te diría que no lo he oído nunca en el País Vasco ni, en general, por el Norte.


----------



## Ynez

El tema creo que ya se trató en profundidad aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=254478


La RAE refleja la realidad, aunque luego use esa palabra tan fea de "vulgarismo":



> calor.
> (Del lat. calor, -ōris).
> 1. m. Sensación que se experimenta ante una elevación de temperatura. U. t. c. f.




U.t.c.f. = Úsese también como femenino

www.rae.es


----------



## burrita34

*Atención: hilos unidos* ​ 
Buen dia amigos americanos, les hago una pregunta rapida, resido aqui en bogota y la mayoria de los habitantes utilizan el articulo "el" con la palabra calor, pero he escuchado que algunos nativos del sur lo hacen con la palabra "la", en fin la pregunta es,

¿Se dice la calor o el calor?

Gracias.


----------



## Ibermanolo

burrita34 said:


> Buen dia amigos americanos, les hago una pregunta rapida, resido aqui en bogota y la mayoria de los habitantes utilizan el articulo "el" con la palabra calor, pero he escuchado que algunos nativos del sur lo hacen con la palabra "la", en fin la pregunta es,
> 
> Se dice la calor o el calor?
> 
> Gracias


 
Se dice el calor aunque hay mucha gente (aquí se asocia con poca cultura) que dice la calor.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Es masculino, *el* calor.
Pues bastantes _nativos_ de por acá, México, a menudo dicen *la* calor. Por lo general, personas de poca educación formal.
Desconozco a qué se deba ese cambio de sexo sin cirugía.


----------



## mmaglb

Hola BURRITA34!

Acá en Argentina, al menos en las ciudades, decimos "el calor". En la zonas rurales del país es muy común escuchar la expresión "la calor" ej: ESTA TERRIBLE LA CALOR. Creo que la forma correcta es "el calor" aunque no sé si "la calor" es aceptado. Espero que alguien te pueda despejar la duda .. 

Saludos!


----------



## burrita34

mmaglb said:


> Hola BURRITA34!
> 
> Acá en Argentina, al menos en las ciudades, decimos "el calor". En la zonas rurales del país es muy común escuchar la expresión "la calor" ej: ESTA TERRIBLE LA CALOR. Creo que la forma correcta es "el calor" aunque no sé si "la calor" es aceptado. Espero que alguien te pueda despejar la duda ..
> 
> Saludos!


 
Claro!

Yo he escuchado la expresion, ESTA CALOR ESTA INSOPORTABLE!. Y esta seria femenino, no masculino


----------



## Vampiro

Lo mismo (al fin coincidimos todos en algo).
Lo correcto y habitual es “el calor”.
Pero hay gente que suele decir “la calor” , o cosas como “¡¡hace una calor!!”.  Expresiones ambas que por acá son tomadas como de poca educación o demasiado coloquiales.
Alguna vez fueron correctas, pero hoy en día sólo se encuentran en cartas o textos muy antiguos (a mi me suenan igual que “la mar océano”). 
Saludos.
_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En zonas de Murcia (España) también se escucha "la calor", "esta calor".

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

De acuerdo con los compañeros, es "el calor". Esto dice el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_ de Manuel Seco: 


> *calor. *
> En el uso normal actual, este sustantivo es siempre masculino. El empleo como femenino es rústico o arcaico, y solo con la intención de dar a su estilo uno de estos dos caracteres lo usan alguna vez los escritores de nuestro siglo.​


Saludos.​


----------



## Aviador

PACOALADROQUE said:


> En zonas de Murcia (España) también se escucha "la calor", "esta calor".
> 
> Saludos


¿_Está calor_? Así, tal cual ¿y no _está caluroso_?
Esto me recuerda una construcción del portugués exactamente igual que me parece disparatada. Quizá XiaoRoel nos pueda decir si en gallego existe _estar calor_.

Saludos.


----------



## oxxii

En donde yo vivo si dices "la calor" te tachan de naco, principalmente la gente que viene de las zonas rurales dicen con un acento muy cantado "ta harto juerte la calor"


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Aviador said:


> ¿_Está calor_? Así, tal cual ¿y no _está caluroso_?
> Esto me recuerda una construcción del portugués exactamente igual que me parece disparatada. Quizá XiaoRoel nos pueda decir si en gallego existe _estar calor_.
> 
> Saludos.


 
No quiero decir está (del verbo estar), digo esta (adjetivo demostrativo):

- Esta calor me va a matar.

Saludos


----------



## JustHowToSayIt

Yo tengo entendido que se dice 'el calor' para todo y en todo ámbito lingüístico, pero también es cierto que 'la calor' puede ser usado (aunque yo SÓLO lo he escuchado cuando se refiere a calor de temperaturna y no el que desprende una máquina o un objeto)
Aun así, considero que se usa más en zonas de costa y del sur (de España, en Andalucía) o la zona de Barcelona.
En Madrid, donde yo vivo, no se escucha casi nunca.


----------



## Calambur

JeSuisSnob said:


> De acuerdo con los compañeros, es "el calor". Esto dice el _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_ de Manuel Seco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *calor. *
> 
> En el uso normal actual, este sustantivo es siempre masculino. El empleo como femenino es rústico o arcaico, y solo con la intención de dar a su estilo uno de estos dos caracteres *lo usan alguna vez los escritores* de nuestro siglo.​
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.
Click to expand...

_Se equivocó la paloma, se equivocaba_
_creyó que el mar era el cielo, que la noche, la mañana,_
_que las estrellas, rocío, *que la calor, la nevada*._



Vampiro said:


> Alguna vez fueron correctas, pero hoy en día sólo se encuentran en cartas o textos muy antiguos (a mí me suenan igual que “la mar océano”).
> ¿Y que la mar océana, también? -ya sé: seguro que _océana_ no figura en el diccionario-.


----------



## jordi picarol

Aunque solo sea a título de curiosidad os añado un clásico.
www.poesia-inter.net/indx0001.htm
Claro que es literario y un tanto arcaizante,pero es ilustrativo,¿no?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## hosec

Según zonas y costumbres, lo mismo ocurre con _el / la color_ y _el / la olor._

Salud


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Lo que dicen los sabios:

_El sustantivo calor es de género masculino. En el español clásico, era femenino, pero en el español actual se considera un vulgarismo que debe ser evitado. 

Yo no se cuando acabó el español cásico,ni tampoco el motivo por el que dejó de ser femenino, pero lo que si es cierto es que en las zonas de habla del catalán,valenciano y mallorquín; la gente usa mucho calor como femenino. Evidentemente 'calor ' en estas lenguas es femenino.


_


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Parece ser, según este enlace, que el español clásico acabó en los siglos XVI/XVII.

http://ec.kalipedia.com/lengua-cast...clasico.html?x=20070417klplyllec_102.Kes&ap=1

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Aviador said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿_Está calor_? Así, tal cual ¿y no _está  caluroso_?
> Esto me recuerda una construcción del portugués exactamente igual que me  parece disparatada. Quizá XiaoRoel nos pueda decir si en gallego existe  _estar calor_.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> No quiero decir está (del verbo estar), digo esta (adjetivo demostrativo):
> 
> - Esta calor me va a matar.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...

¡Ay, ay! Discúlpame, Paco, parece que el Carménère que bebí con la cena me nubló la vista y el entendimiento y vi una tilde donde no la había.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estos _ambiguos_ en -*or* tienen su explicación en una antigua tendencia del _latín vulgar_ de la Galia y de Hispania. En estas variedades de latín vulgar, los _*abstractos masculinos en -or*_ tienden con fuerza a hacerse femeninos, quizás para diferenciarlos de los _concretos masculinos en -*or*_ (_auctor, actor, suasor_), según sugiere Väänanen.
De hecho este sufijo -*or* empieza a sufrir la competencia de un femenino -ura (que formaba abstractos femeninos) ya desde el latín vulgar.
En _*español*_, esta tendencia hace que _desde los orígenes_ del idioma haya muchas _formas dobles_ *-or/-ura* (algunas perviven): _calor/calura, dulzor/dulzura, ardor/ardura, horror/horrura_. Los abstractos en -*or* _vacilan_, en cuanto a su género, entre la _tendencia heredada_ del latín vulgar a hacerlos femeninos apoyada o reforzada por la _analogía_ de sus sinónimos en *-ura* (abundantes en las primeras épocas del idioma), y, por _vía culta_, la _restauración_ del género original latino (masculino) que actualmente es la "norma" culta (excepto _*labor*_ que se usa en femenino).
En gallego, se han conservado femeninos: _dor_ ('dolor'), _cor_ ('color'), _suor_ (sudor), _calor_ (por vía culta -conserva la /l/ intervocálica-, popular es _quentura_, 'calentura').
En portugués, por refacciones cultas, son masculinos _suor_, _calor_, pero femeninos _dor_ y _cor_.
En catalán moderno _calor_ es femenina, pero en el s. XVIII era masculino; _color_, _dolor_ es masculina; _suor_ femenina.
De todo esto se puede concluir que hay una tendencia latinovulgar a hacerlos femeninos que siempre ha topado con una tendencia cultista a restituir el género masculino del latín.
Además, el español quizás haya querido _*regularizar*_ la oposición *-or/-ura*, en el sentido _masculino/femenino_, ya que los dobletes eran abundantes en el castellano medieval. 
Y hay que contar siempre con la *analogía* con los sustantivos en -*or* masculinos, muy abundantes en la lengua.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Aunque coincido con lo ya aportado de que "la calor" se entiende como vulgarismo, por Murcia, incluso entre gente muy culta, cuando el calor sobrepasa los 40º tendemos a decir "la calor" para subrayar que hay un calor normal y otro anormal al que se le nombra en femenino. Lo de el mar/la mar va por otro lado: cuanto más marinero sea uno más dirá la mar en vez del mar.


----------



## Vampiro

En resumen: ahora hace much*o* calor, y allá lejos y hace tiempo hacía much*a* calor.
Un arcaísmo confundido con vulgarismo, en mi opinión.
Saludos.
_


----------



## staglot

ManPaisa said:


> Entiendo que en algunos lugares, como en Sevilla, es común decirlo en femenino, aun en la lengua culta.
> ¿Alguien que me corrija?



Aquí está mi consejo: si tu propósito es el de hacerte menos ignorante, entonces tené en mente que ambos géneros, el masculino y el femenino, son aceptables de acuerdo a la Real Academia Española. Tratá de acoplarte con el grupo de personas con quienes estás hablando en determinado momento y usá el género más común en ese grupo. Serás más ignorante vos por corregir a una persona que dice "la calor" que la persona misma.


----------



## Bashti

mirx said:


> Pues en México a veces *tá rejuerte la calor.*



Y lo de "ta rejuerte" ¿es lenguaje culto en Méjico o se utiliza en plan humorístico?


----------



## campem

Yo uso el femenino cuando hay más intensidad.


----------



## mirx

Bashti said:


> Y lo de "ta rejuerte" ¿es lenguaje culto en Méjico o se utiliza en plan humorístico?


Por supuesto que no es lenguaje culto, pero desafortunadamente tampoco es aglo dicho expresamente para tener gracia.


----------



## ampurdan

Pues es verdad lo de los sustantivos en "-or": "...que de la fridor que d'y ixía,   cient pasadas a derredor   non sintríades la calor" decía un trovador castellano.

Es curioso como algunos arcaísmos suenan a eso, a arcaísmos propios para utilizar, por ejemplo, en lenguaje de cierto estilo poético, y otros creo que serían hoy día chocantes en el mismo contexto. He encontrado sacado este verso de un soneto de un poeta mexicano llamado Manuel José Othón: "Es blanca la color de su mejilla / como del cisne de Estrimón la pluma". No me imagino un verso parecido con "la calor".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí por razones de sustrato (_a calor_ en gallego) no suena raro.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, empezamos a avisar. En Uruguay es muy común decir 'la calor'. Y no es necesariamente por falta de cultura. En la Facultad de Arquitectura también se usa sin problemas. Y se puede mantener el femenino en el plural 'después que pasen estas calores, podemos salir de viaje'. (Es variable).


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú también se escuchan las dos formas, y tampoco veo ninguna relación con el nivel cultural. Es cierto que en el habla rural es más común "la calor". Pero incluso muchos que hemos pasado por las aulas universitarias y usamos _*el *calor _al hablar en términos científicos y medibles, sin problemas decimos _*la *calor_ para la sensación térmica que sufrimos en un tórrido verano (en especial cuando nos quejamos de ella). 

Y duvija, eso de_ las calores_ me suena de perlas, aunque reconozco que en Lima también se escucha "los calores". Como dices, completamente variable.


----------



## duvija

jorgema said:


> En el Perú también se escuchan las dos formas, y tampoco veo ninguna relación con el nivel cultural. Es cierto que en el habla rural es más común "la calor". Pero incluso muchos que hemos pasado por las aulas universitarias y usamos _*el *calor _al hablar en términos científicos y medibles, sin problemas decimos _*la *calor_ para la sensación térmica que sufrimos en un tórrido verano (en especial cuando nos quejamos de ella).
> 
> Y duvija, eso de_ las calores_ me suena de perlas, aunque reconozco que en Lima también se escucha "los calores". Como dices, completamente variable.



Prueben con adjetivos. Para mí suena perfectamente normal 'hace una calor bárbara' (frase predilecta de mi hermana). Acá la calor es espantosa. Y en Chicago, ni les cuento...


----------



## JustHowToSayIt

Podremos suponer esos cambios siempre que hagamos referencia al español de América. No obstante, la norma generalizada del español peninsular es diferente en ciertos aspectos morfosintácticos, y no se puede plantear esta licencia de cambio de género a no ser que se trate de un habla regional o un recurso lírico.


----------



## edabel

La RAE admite tanto el masculino como el femenino para el sustantivo calor cuando expresa "Sensación que se experimenta ante una elevación de temperatura" por consiguiente sería correcto tanto "el" calor, como "la" calor, si bien es cierto que la norma es que en ambientes cultos se prefiera "el" calor


----------



## luna_mdq

> Podremos suponer esos cambios siempre que hagamos referencia al español de América.


A ver, contame por qué.


----------



## torrebruno

Los especialistas del tema tenemos una frontera para saber cómo llamarlo. Las temperaturas sufridas antes de que te entre la galbana es "el" calor. En el momento en que empiezas a sufrir  





> (De or. inc.).
> *1. *f. coloq. Pereza, desidia o poca gana de hacer algo.


es "la" calor.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Canela Mad

edabel said:


> La RAE admite tanto el masculino como el femenino para el sustantivo calor cuando expresa "Sensación que se experimenta ante una elevación de temperatura" por consiguiente sería correcto tanto "el" calor, como "la" calor, si bien es cierto que la norma es que en ambientes cultos se prefiera "el" calor



En el DPD se dice lo contrario o, muy mal estoy interepretando la entrada:

"calor. ‘Sensación que se experimenta ante una temperatura elevada’ y ‘propiedad del ambiente y de determinados cuerpos de producir dicha sensación’. Es voz masculina en la lengua general culta: «A esa hora el calor lo pone a uno medio zonzo» (Flores Siguamonta [Guat. 1993]). Su uso en femenino, normal en el español medieval y clásico, se considera hoy vulgar y debe evitarse. El femenino puede aparecer también en textos literarios, con finalidad arcaizante."
Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Un saludo,
CM


----------



## JustHowToSayIt

Canela Mad said:


> En el DPD se dice lo contrario o, muy mal estoy interepretando la entrada:
> CM


Me temo que sí. "El calor" es el término culto y correcto. "La calor", como bien viene definido en el DPD, es arcaizante, medieval y considerado actualmente vulgar.


----------



## duvija

JustHowToSayIt said:


> Me temo que sí. "El calor" es el término culto y correcto. "La calor", como bien viene definido en el DPD, es arcaizante, medieval y considerado actualmente vulgar.



Perfecto. Seguiré diciendo '" la calor", entonces. Como lo hice toda mi vida (y la de mis compatriotas).


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> Perfecto. Seguiré diciendo '" la calor", entonces. Como lo hice toda mi vida (y la de mis compatriotas).



Me aúno a ti, Duvija; seguiré diciendo* la* calor. No le veo nada de malo a lo supuestamemnte arcaizante de esta forma, que por cierto está por demás viva, como demuestran varios foreros. Si lo de medieval es malo, recordemos también que era usada por los clásicos, así que en buena compañía quedamos.


----------



## Elxenc

¡Hola!

A *calor *le ha pasado lo mismo que a *color* que hasta hace poco valían ambos géneros: después del accidente, llegó_ con *la *color trasmudada _(pálido, mal color); pero hoy en día se prefiere *el* color. Calor está  a medio camino, aunque gana el masculino. Citaré también el caso de "el mar/la mar". El uso del femenino dicen que se debe "reservar" para las gentes marineras... Creo que son evoluciones de la lengua que no sabemos porque se producen pero ahí están y que tardan un periodo de tiempo más o menos largo en completarse. En algunos textos, no excesivamente antiguos, podemos leer aún "_*la* puente_". Sobre si son vulgarismo o no, yo diría que en una determinada etapa reciente de nuestra historia  todo lo que nos sonara a pueblo fue considerado paleto y por lo tanto vulgar. Así se ha llegado al empobrecimiento actual del castellano, respecto al uso que se hace en América. Yo uso indistintamente calor en masculino o en femenino, y no creo cometer vulgarismos: _hoy hace mucho/a calor_, pero _si hace bochorno digo que la calor está muy pegajosa_.

http://www.profesorenlinea.cl/castellano/Sustantivoambiguo.htm

Saludos


----------



## JuLePe

"La calor" tiene una extensa e ilustre historia en la literatura castellana. ¿Quién no se acuerda del _Romance del prisionero_?

"Que por mayo era, por mayo, 
cuando hace la calor, 
cuando los trigos encañan 
y están los campos en flor, 
cuando canta la calandria 
y responde el ruiseñor, 
cuando los enamorados 
van a servir al amor;
(...)"


----------



## CarlosLondon

Tanto la calor como el calor es correcto. En Madrid por ejemplo se puede considerar a personas poco cultas aquellas que utilizan *"la calor"* en lugar de *"el calor"*. En Sevilla se puede considerar sin ningún tipo de estudios a personas venidas de Madrid que no conozcan la diferencia entre *"el calor"* y *"la calor"*. En el sur de España y en muchos lugares de América *"el calor"* es algo genérico y *"la calor"* es el calor que está haciendo en ese momento y normalmente es una calor alta. Por tanto la utilización de calor en frases como *El calor puede causar enfermedades* es diferente a *La calor ha matado hoy a 40 ancianos*. Esa es la diferencia entre la calor y el calor. en la segunda frase se comprende que la calor en ese momento era extrema o alta. Las personas cultas en el sur de España conocen la diferencia entre *la calor* y *el calor *y las utilizan correctamente lo cual hace la lengua más rica y más culta. También existe la diferencia entre *las calores* y *los calores*, pero esa ya es otra cosa que tiene que ver con la temperatura que siente nuestro cuerpo.


----------



## Mackinder

Pues yo siempre he escuchado "el calor"

El calor de Cali hace que todos compren muchos cholaos y se refresquen en las fuentes


----------



## duvija

CarlosLondon said:


> Tanto la calor como el calor es correcto. En Madrid por ejemplo se puede considerar a personas poco cultas aquellas que utilizan *"la calor"* en lugar de *"el calor"*. En Sevilla se puede considerar sin ningún tipo de estudios a personas venidas de Madrid que no conozcan la diferencia entre *"el calor"* y *"la calor"*. En el sur de España y en muchos lugares de América *"el calor"* es algo genérico y *"la calor"* es el calor que está haciendo en ese momento y normalmente es una calor alta. Por tanto la utilización de calor en frases como *El calor puede causar enfermedades* es diferente a *La calor ha matado hoy a 40 ancianos*. Esa es la diferencia entre la calor y el calor. en la segunda frase se comprende que la calor en ese momento era extrema o alta. Las personas cultas en el sur de España conocen la diferencia entre *la calor* y *el calor *y las utilizan correctamente lo cual hace la lengua más rica y más culta. También existe la diferencia entre *las calores* y *los calores*, pero esa ya es otra cosa que tiene que ver con la temperatura que siente nuestro cuerpo.



¿Podrías decirme de dónde salió esta explicación? nunca la escuché. Y mucho menos en relación a la cultura del hablante.


----------



## adsideravisus

Hola! necesito me ayuden con esta duda. Dada la oración impersonal *"Afuera hacía un calor sofocante"*El segmento "un calor sofocante" ¿es un Predicativo? Porque dado que en la oración no hay ni sujeto, ni objeto directo, no ha de ser predicativo subjetivo ni objetivo. Gracias


----------



## Cal inhibes

Es un complemento del verbo hacer impersonal. No creo que sea un predicado, porque el predicado se refiere a un sujeto, que en este caso no existe.
Salud


----------



## Gabriel

Con mi gramática paleozoica, para mí es un simple objeto directo:

- Afuera hacía *un calor sofocante*.
- ¿*Qué* hacía?
- *Un calor sofocante*.
- Ah, sí. Claro que *lo* hacía.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por un lado, mejor *fuera* que _afuera_, ya que no hay movimiento.
Por otro lado, confirmar lo dicho: el verbo terciopersonal (siempre en terceras personas, que de por sí no expresan agente, como sí lo hacen primeras y segundas, y en la lengua escrita ni se admite la tercera de plural) *hacer* tiene una construcción transitiva activa con paciente OD.


----------



## Alexis Advance

No vengo a preguntar si _calor_ pertenece al género masculino, femenino o ambiguo, ya que creo que es algo que ha sido tratado en innumerables temas y que a estas alturas todos tenemos claro (si alguien no lo tiene claro, el DPD [http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=pgcDet0GVD6gcCAMdr] y el DRAE [http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=calor] son terminantes), sino a enseñaros un artículo que acabo de leer y que me pareció de muy mal gusto, puesto que enseña algo que no es correcto:

http://castellanoactual.com/duda-resuelta-la-calor-o-el-calor/

Quizá no estaría mal si hubiesen mencionado que en la lengua coloquial suele ser utilizada la forma del femenino, pero en lugar de eso afirman tajantemente que _calor_ es ambiguo en cuanto a género.

¿Me he perdido de algo? ¿Qué opinan sobre esto?


¡Saludos!


 PD: Si por algún motivo este tipo de discusiones no debe ir aquí, por favor que alguien lo mueva adonde corresponda. Sinceramente no hallé un mejor lugar para compartir esta información.


----------



## Ludaico

El enlace del DPD es----> éste.
Añado otra fuente. Se trata del _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española (9ª ed.) _de Manuel Seco.
"*calor*. En el uso correcto actual, este sustantivo es *siempre masculino*. El empleo como femenino es rústico o arcaico, y solo con la intención de dar a su estilo uno de estos dos caracteres lo usan alguna vez los escritores de nuestro siglo."


----------



## Alexis Advance

¡Gracias, Ludaico, por tu acotación!

Siempre es bueno tener nuevas fuentes (aunque para mí las publicaciones de la RAE siguen siendo la biblia ).


----------



## Alekk_n

Yo iba a hacer referencia a este romance, pero usted se adelantó, en forma muy acertada.  Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, el uso de _calor_ como femenino se oye exclusivamente de personas poco instruidas, especialmente en las áreas rurales y está, yo podría asegurar, muy estigmatizado entre las personas de mejor instrucción, sobre todo en el medio urbano. Decir _la calor_ en Chile, señala inmediatamente al hablante como poco letrado.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> En Chile, el uso de _calor_ como femenino se oye exclusivamente de personas poco instruidas, especialmente en las áreas rurales y está, yo podría asegurar, muy estigmatizado entre las personas de mejor instrucción, sobre todo en el medio urbano. Decir _la calor_ en Chile, señala inmediatamente al hablante como poco letrado.



Nada, yo tengo una calor bárbara. Siempre. y soy urbana y relativamente instruida...


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> Nada, yo tengo una calor bárbara. Siempre. y soy urbana y relativamente instruida...


Pero tú eres uruguaya, duvi. Lo que afirmo vale para los hablantes nativos del castellano de Chile.


----------

